# Is there a bedroom rule for expats ?



## sehaj3 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, my consultant says for husband+wife+1 kid, its recommended to get 2BR, but 2BR is crazy expensive both for buying and renting too, when I see. 
So, we decided to settle for 1BR for now, unless we really make money in Dubai. 

For now, may be for a year or more, all of my dubai expenses will be paid from my indian credit card and creditr card bills will be settled in india by my office staff. 
So, for real we are not making any AED income in Dubai at all. Just spending indian money in dubai. 
So, is it some kind of rule for minimum 2BR for husband+wife+1 kid thing or 1BR is good to go ?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

sehaj3 said:


> Hello, my consultant says for husband+wife+1 kid, its recommended to get 2BR, but 2BR is crazy expensive both for buying and renting too, when I see.
> So, we decided to settle for 1BR for now, unless we really make money in Dubai.
> 
> For now, may be for a year or more, all of my dubai expenses will be paid from my indian credit card and creditr card bills will be settled in india by my office staff.
> ...


There is no rules except for bachelors, family is OK.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sehaj3 said:


> Hello, my consultant says for husband+wife+1 kid, its recommended to get 2BR, but 2BR is crazy expensive both for buying and renting too, when I see.
> So, we decided to settle for 1BR for now, unless we really make money in Dubai.
> 
> For now, may be for a year or more, all of my dubai expenses will be paid from my indian credit card and creditr card bills will be settled in india by my office staff.
> ...


Umm... You need salary certificate to get the Visas done for your family. I am reading you are not making any AED income so I wonder how will you get a salary certificate ?


----------

